# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  mnlmato

## Pulgas

*Frente al vicio de cumplir años,*
*la virtud de felicitar.*
__ 

*FELICIDADES, COMPA&#209;ERO.*

----------


## t.barrie

¡¡Felicidades!!!

----------


## Magnano

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!  :Smile1:

----------


## mnlmato

Gracias!!!! joder...que ilusión!!! nunca mejor dicho, viniendo de este foro...jajjaja

De nuevo, gracias!!!

----------


## Ming

Felicidades ^^
 :O13:

----------


## Niram

Me uno a las felicitaciones  :Wink1:

----------


## mnlmato

gracias a todos y a los que vengan!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo vengo  :302: 

¡¡Felicidades hombre!!

----------


## alvarovilla

Felicidades!

----------


## Fran Gomez

¡Felicidades, meu!  :Wink1:

----------


## tofu

¡Muchas felicidades! :Party:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchas felicidades! :D

----------


## MagDani

Muchas Felicidades

Un saludo desde Valencia

----------


## Spes

Felicidades!!

----------


## Iban

¿Cuántos días tarde llego? Un montón, pero... :( lo siento, me he quedado encerrado en el baño sin querer.

Manuel, feliz año-por-delante.

24 años, qué suerte...

----------


## mnlmato

gracias Iban, nunca es tarde :D

----------


## Ritxi

... si la dicha es buena

Muchas felicidades!

----------


## Magnano

Yo me atraganté con el hueso de una oliva y se me olvido darle al botón de enviar respuesta, así que ahora que he comido melón y no tiene hueso, te felicito.

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños camarada!!

----------


## Ming

> Yo me atraganté con el hueso de una *oliva*


¡¿De una qué?!  :117:

----------


## Ritxi

*oliva**.* (Dellat. _olīva_).f. *olivo* (ǁ árbol). ||* 2.* *aceituna* (ǁ fruto del olivo). ||* 3.* *lechuza* (ǁ ave rapaz). ||* 4.* *paz.* □ V. *aceite de* *~*.       :302:

----------


## Ming

^^ (10 letritas...)

----------

